# Solved: Laptop will not turn on,blank screen, no error message



## thuskeld (Mar 28, 2008)

HP Pavillion dv6119us
*CPU:* 1.6 GHz AMD Turion 64 X2
*RAM:* 1GB DDR2
*Video Card:* NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150; 128MB VRAM
*Hard Drive:* Western Digital WD Scorpio; 160 GB
_Original HD died, recently replaced, had to reinstall Windows and all drivers, OS on its own partition._

Please help me. I am losing my mind. Also I am never ever buying an HP laptop again, this thing has been nothing but trouble for me.

My friend and I were watching videos on The Colbert Report website and let the laptop go into sleep mode while we went out to eat. Upon returning, it would not turn on. All of the LEDs turn on for a second and turn off. Sometimes, inexplicably, they will stay on longer and the computer sounds like it's trying to boot from the CD drive, but nothing ever shows onscreen and the lights promptly turn off, then on for a moment, then off again.

It is important to note that ever since replacing the HD, I have only used it to paint in Painter, Photoshop, and Illustrator. I have only gone online to download drivers and program updates, check email (I use Gmail), and the one instance mentioned above (if this is relevant, the programs I updated were: Photoshop CS2, Illustrator CS2, InDesign CS2, QuarkXpress 6, Painter IX, Firefox, FontLab 5, and PerfectDisk).

I have tried:

Removing the battery and adapter and power-cycling it.
Removing the HD and RAM and attampting to boot.
Booting from a boot CD. The disk spun up, but the computer once again turned off.

I have already spent too much money fixing this damn thing, and I have a number of important projects I use it for. Please tell me there is a way to fix this so I don't have to just wait until I can afford another laptop that doesn't suck.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

Here is what HP has to say on the subject: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=us&lang=en&rule=19026&dlc=en&product=3257768
Staples, BTW, has a Dell XPS M1330 for $649 which is $500 off.


----------



## thuskeld (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for replying, though the HP website is the first place I went to. Thanks for letting me know about the cheap laptop, I'll look into it.


----------



## thuskeld (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm going to try to bump this once more in the hopes that somebody might tell me I can fix this without buying a new laptop. Please, help if you can.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

Are you up to dissassembling it?


----------



## thuskeld (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, if you do not mind instructing me a bit and I can do it without messing around with my HDD, absolutely.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

OK, right-click on this link and Save Target to download a copy of the Service Manual: http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01035677.pdf
Page 5-8 tells you how to remove your hard disk drive. Take it out and put it someplace else until after we have fixed the laptop.
5-15 tells you where the RTC battery is. Remove the big battery, unpug the AC, unplug the RTC battery (you don't need to undo the double-sticky, just the wires) and let it sit for 20+ minutes. Plug the AC adapter back in (no battery or RTC) and see if it turns on.
Post back with your results.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

P.S. Under the memory module is a sticker that says "Replace with HP Spare" and a part number like 443774-001. Post what your part number is, OK?


----------



## thuskeld (Mar 28, 2008)

I really appreciate you taking the time to do this.

The process mentioned above had no apparent affect. I now have left the computer with the battery, RAM, HDD, and the RTC battery unplugged from the MOBO, with no AC power either.

I assume you were asking for the MOBO's spare #, it is : *436449-001* If relevant, a number under that reads: *7F06B4*

Again, thanks so much for your help.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

For each test, unplug the AC, do the step, then plug it in and try it.

Remove the optical drive and try it.

Reseat the memory and try it again.

The CPU is next to the memory underneath a heatsink assembly (page 5-70). If you can see the screw slot that opens and closes the ZIF (zero insertion force), rotate it 1/2 turn counterclockwise, jiggle it 1/4 turn back and forth several times, then 1/2 turn clockwise to reclose it (This will clean and reseat the CPU pins) If you can't get to the screw easily, leave it alone, for now and post pack.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

FYI - your systemboard was replaced by 443775-001 and they are about $140 on EBay. 443774-001 appears to be the same thing "with webcam support" and it is available brand new for $109. Both are an upgrade to a GeForce GO 7200 video.
Your laptop is selling for $450-$550 in the completed listings, meaning what folk actually paid.

If none of my prior post fixes it, that's where we are at, replacing the systemboard or, if you just want your files, this will let you mount the drive in a USB case so you can get your files: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182140


----------



## thuskeld (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry it took so long. I expected it was the MoBo from the start, but at least now I know for sure that _at least_ my board is broken. In the course of disassembling I found what looked like a resistor that had broken off near the RAM mounts. Though I'm not sure where it came from, I'm fairly certain it's from the board.

I can't thank you enough for all of your help. With this, I'll say the problem is as solved as it will get. I think I'll save my money for a while and think very carefully about which laptop I get next.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

Are you ready to Vista? If you are, check todays paper for Acer's. If you are not, Dell offers XP Pro for an extra $99 and the prices on this page change constantly: http://www.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/hot_offers_nb?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd

http://www.dealnews.com is also a good place to check.

P.S. You can probably get $300 for the display, ram, keyboard, trackpad, AC adapter, and battery selling them as parts on EBay.


----------



## thuskeld (Mar 28, 2008)

Actually, I have hated everything about Vista every time I've used it, so I'll probably go with XP. And thanks for the suggestion on selling the parts, I think I'll do that, I'm just not positive they still work as I have no board to test them on.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

They all work just fine; it was your systemboard that went south. Trust me on that.


----------

